# Busco circuito de preamplificador a valvulas



## Leo Musicorp (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola a todos! 
    Busco algún buen preamplificador valvular para tomar voces con microfono condenser, tengo una buena consola, pero si bien tiene bajo ruido y un buen EQ, no tiene mucha personalidad, he escuchado pres a valvulas que aun simples, resaltaban mucho las voces cantadas, tambien he probado algunos pres a Valvulas que arriba de 15Khz., comenzaban a perder señal de forma alarmante. Si alguien tiene un circuito simple de un pre a Valvulas con buena calidad, le estaria muy agradecido, no es necesario que sea muy complejo, ademas es la primera vez que me largaria a armar un circuito de valvulas. 
   Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

La solución del preamplificador a válvulas no me convence demasiado.
Lo que se usa bastante habitualmente es incluir en el pre es una etapa valvular que le da la coloratura característica.


Preamplificador
http://diyzone.net/diy/references/tube/heathkit__wa-p2__pre.pdf
http://priceamp.home.comcast.net/~priceamp/diypreamp.htm
http://diyparadise.com/simplepreamp.html
http://delighteddelight.tripod.com/diy.htm


----------



## Leo Musicorp (Dic 17, 2007)

Grande Fogonazo! Gracias por tus datos, estoy investigando bien los circuitos, si bien soy técnico electrónico hace muchos años que no estoy en el tema. imaginate qe me llevo un par de minutos darme cuenta que las valvulas y los integrados estaban divididos en el diagrama, jajaja!
   Sigo buscando, por si aparece algo mas, de este tipo, es decir sencillo y de buena calidad. 
  Te hago otra consulta: ¿por qué me decis que los pre a valvulas no te convencen demasiado? ¿Los ves demasiado sucios?
   Abrazo y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Las valvulas tienen los siguientes defectos:
Son calurosas
Nivel de distorsion importante
Alto consumo de energia
Fragiles
Se agotan
Producen efecto microfonico
Dificiles de trabajar con circuitos de baja impedancia

Y tienen la siguiente virtud: 
Una coloratura de sonido extremadamente agradable, que viene justamente de la distorsion por generacion de armonicos

A mi opinion y gusto, la mejor opcion es el tipo de etapa mixto como el que postee, tienes las ventajas de las valvulas y minimizas sus inconvenientes.

En algun lugar tengo mas y mejores esquemas de este tipo, tratare de ecncontrarlos

Te aclaro que la idea de agregar "Personalidad" a un equipo mediante el uso de valvulas me parece muy buena


Estoy convencido que este post va a generar controversias de opiniones

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Mas de lo mismo.

Esto es Hi-End valvular
http://www.pmillett.com/file_downloads/McIntosh/C4.pdf
http://www.pmillett.com/file_downloads/McIntosh/C8.pdf


----------



## Leo Musicorp (Dic 17, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo, fantásticos los MacIntosh. Te falta aparecer con un pre Neve nomás!
  Y si, es controversial el tema, yo aún queriendo armar algo valvular por su caracter y riqueza armónica he tenido fiascos al probar algunos pre economicos, algunos de marcas populares, que escudados bajo el snobismo de que todo lo valvular es mejor ( aunque la mayoria no sabe por que! ) terminan ofreciendo un producto de menor calidad que un buen estado sólido, con mas ruido y al doble de precio innecesariamente. De ahi seguramente los amantes de la claridad digital pura y el Silicon Valey, pero a veces, y en especial con las voces, estos ultimos se vuelven muy poco calidos.  
    Gracias Fogonazo nuevamente y si alguien se le ocurre otro circuito o tiene x ahi, bienvenido.


----------



## diegost (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola, aquí les dejo un link para descargar varios Diagramas y/o esquemas de equipos vintage (Neumann, Neve, Telefunken, Api, Urei, etc)

http://www.estudiodegrabacion.com/descargas?dt=2

Saludos & Suerte!


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 27, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La solución del preamplificador a válvulas no me convence demasiado.
> Lo que se usa bastante habitualmente es incluir en el pre es una etapa valvular que le da la coloratura característica.
> 
> 
> ...


 fogonazo, que tal.. gracias por tus constantes aportes ...te hago una consulta respecto de hibrido este que pasate tenes el listado de componentes por que no me doy cuenta que valvulas son gracias despues si tenes tiempo le echas una mirada a mis otras dudas te agradezco https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-push-pull-valvulas-l-84-ultra-linear-27528/


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

En el mismo circuito esta el código de las válvulas (2 iguales) *ECC83 o 12AX7*


----------



## bieber45 (Dic 8, 2009)

saludos, soy tan neofito en los foros que no se si esto es privado o no, pero recurro a vuestra experiencia, deseo crear un tema y no se como hacerlo, conocen la valvula *6JN6 - NJ7P* ? o mejor: consegui varias y busco circuito de ampli sngle end y en la red o hay nada. gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pato2009 (Ene 5, 2010)

una pequeña consulta sobre el pre hibrido disculpen mi ignorancia pero es posible hacer andar una valvula con tan solo 12volt yo creia que estas solo funcionaban con voltajes elevados (110 v en adelante) ... por que la verdad que ese circuito hibrido me a gustado para probarlo pero tengo esa duda ... otra cosa por lo poco que entendi ese circuito los potes serian la ganancia del circuito .. y el led doble verde y rojo que seria ... si me pueden contestar les agradeceria desde ya ... Saludos PaTo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2010)

pato2009 dijo:


> una pequeña consulta sobre el pre hibrido ......


En efecto las válvulas necesitan “alta tensión” para funcionar correctamente, como mínimo unos 40Vcc, pero en esta aplicación no se busca “Gran” amplificación, sino solamente generar armónicos pares para darle al previo un sonido “Valvular”.
Sacrificando la amplificación, de la que se encargan los operacionales, las válvulas se comportan prácticamente como un componente de paso alineal.

Si quieres otro ejemplo, pero con las válvulas funcionando correctamente aquí tienes otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/


----------



## Limbo (Abr 14, 2010)

> Hola, aquí les dejo un link para descargar varios Diagramas y/o esquemas de equipos vintage (Neumann, Neve, Telefunken, Api, Urei, etc)
> 
> http://www.estudiodegrabacion.com/descargas?dt=2
> 
> Saludos & Suerte!


No funcionan los links 
¿Alguien sabe de otra web con clones de previos de marcas conocidas? Da igual si son vintage o actuales..
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2010)

otro esquema de pre-ampli a valvula para integrar a nuestro amplificador de transistores
aprobechando una valvula  ECL82 o una 6MB8


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2010)

gracias  fogonazo tus esquemas me dieron buenas ideas de como usar una valvula,con baja tencion 
en mi caso logre acer funcionar  con solo 4 volt en placa 
saludoa


----------



## ehbressan (May 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las valvulas tienen los siguientes defectos:
> Son calurosas
> Nivel de distorsion importante
> Alto consumo de energia
> ...



Hola Fogonazo, creo que no hay controversias, mientras se opine desde lo subjetivo (suenan lindas, me gustan, agregan coloratura agradable, esto es hi end), creo que la controversia se genera cuando se incluye a las valvulas dentro de la Alta Fidelidad (ahi entramos en un tema de objetividades, mensurables y no opinables), me equivoco? Ademas, el pre es para voces, asi que ahi el pre pasa a ser un instrumento, o mejor dicho, un procesador, asi que lo que la valvula pueda modificar, se considera parte de las herramientas que tiene el artista para realizar su arte, no?
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2010)

no digo nada solo lean mi pensamiento...!aca abajo, en los renglones que siguen, y no lo puse para este foro


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> Segun alguien:
> Los amplificadores valvulares, agregan armonicos pares, por eso dicen que tiñe el sonido, como con un instrumento mas.
> entonces:
> 
> Me gustan como *tocan* los valvulares !!!!!​



En todo caso será: _"Me gustan como *reproducen* los valvulares"_
_________________________________________________________________________

*Voy a hacer una pregunta:*​
Un amplificador valvular (De muy alta calidad), ¿ A que se parece como suena ?

No vale opinar de amplificadores de guitarra, bajo u otras cosas similares.


----------



## ehbressan (May 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En todo caso será: _"Me gustan como *reproducen* los valvulares"_
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Voy a hacer una pregunta:*​
> ...



Solo escuche 2 en mi vida, un McIntosh (no recuerdo su potencia, pero era grosso) y otro como de 300W por canal, no recuerdo su marca (eran 2 monoblocks), en Quesada AyV. Ambos con buenas cajas y los 2 me sonaron impresionantes. No se como los hubiera calificado en un test ABX doble a ciegas (quiza me hubieran dado asco, no se). Tampoco tuve la oportunidad de elegir la musica, la ecualizacion ni los parlantes (menos la acustica) que en el segundo caso, esta lejos de la que puedo lograr en mi hogar.
Recuerdo que el Mc costaba como una casa promedio en mi ciudad y el de Quesada unos U$S 25000 cada mono. O sea, el 99% de los amplis valvulares que podemos comprar/armar, no se acercan ni a 34256 parsecs de estos, creo.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (May 31, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En todo caso será: _"Me gustan como *reproducen* los valvulares"_.


 
fogonazo lo digo asi ""en forma graciosa""que me gustan como tocan... por que hay muchos que dicen que los valvulares meten cierta distorcion y otros le dicen que decoran la musica, no mas que eso. y como siempre digo lo que mejor suena es lo que le gusta al oido de uno y otro dicho mio y es el mas triste suena bien hasta que escuchas algo mejor y lo peor de todo es que pasa...!



Fogonazo dijo:


> En todo caso será:*Voy a hacer una pregunta:*
> 
> Un amplificador valvular (De muy alta calidad), ¿ A que se parece como suena ?
> 
> No vale opinar de amplificadores de guitarra, bajo u otras cosas similares.


 

se parece a escuchar una banda tocando en vivo sin equiposde amplificacion, desde adentro del escenario, no sentado entre el publico, no se si se entiende la respuesta.me refiero a las diferencias de profundidades o expectro creo que le dicen,, del audio

y de los ampli de guitarra me reservo la opinion para no entrar en discordias...


----------



## jaumelectro (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola a todos este hilo es muy interesante, también quiero construir uno, y seguramente será un previo híbrido, si me gusta, ya intentaré algo mejor.

 os dejo este link que no se si conocéis pero creo muy interesante:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/tubes.htm

yo voy a construir el segundo que va con una válvula + un mosfet:
 DIY 12AU7 (ECC82) / IRF510 Headphone Amplifier

saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2010)

jaumelectro dijo:


> Hola a todos este hilo es muy interesante, también quiero construir uno, y seguramente será un previo híbrido, si me gusta, ya intentaré algo mejor.
> 
> os dejo este link que no se si conocéis pero creo muy interesante:
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/tubes.htm
> ...


 muy lindo y se lo ve bueno...!!! 
y muy simple pasa fotos a ver como va y fijate que hay un grupo valvulero aca en el foro esta en crecimiento
sabes que hace, rato que queria armar algo hibrido pero me interezaria un ampli


----------



## Selkir (Ago 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...Lo que se usa bastante habitualmente es incluir en el pre es una etapa valvular que le da la coloratura característica.



Fogonazo, el pre híbrido que posteas (Ver el archivo adjunto 4991), ¿serviría para conectarlo por la conexión insert de una mesa de sonido?
La idea sería (de poder utilizarlo como quiero) hacer varios pre, enracarlos y utilizarlos para "colorear" un poco el sonido de algunos instrumentos y/o voces.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Preamplificador
> http://diyzone.net/diy/references/tube/heathkit__wa-p2__pre.pdf
> http://priceamp.home.comcast.net/~priceamp/diypreamp.htm
> http://diyparadise.com/simplepreamp.html
> http://delighteddelight.tripod.com/diy.htm


  estimado Fogonazo, estas direcciones hoy no estan activas, donde puedo encontrar informacion similar o donde se encontraran alojados estos sitios ahora.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2014)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> estimado Fogonazo, estas direcciones hoy no estan activas, donde puedo encontrar informacion similar o donde se encontraran alojados estos sitios ahora.
> 
> Gracias




Estas 2 continúan activas.


http://priceamp.home.comcast.net/~priceamp/diypreamp.htm
http://delighteddelight.tripod.com/diy.htm


¿ Que información estás buscando ?


----------

